# Hirsch Releases New Tajima Multihead Product Guide



## Deborah Sexton

A comprehensive guide to the Tajima line of industrial multihead and specialty embroidery machines is now available from Hirsch Solutions. The 36-page, full-color publication covers a range of embroidery equipment designed to fit diverse production and product needs, as well as accessories to bring your creativity to life. 

The easy-to-use, illustrated reference provides a look at standard features, benefits and applications, various configurations and other information for choosing the best solution for your needs.

The Hirsch Tajima Multihead Product Guide covers the TMAR-KC Type-2, as well as the TFMX-IISC series machines for higher volume, including a stretch version with an extra-large sewing field. It also provides a rundown on the TFSN flat-type machine; TFGN bridge-style flat-bed with drop table; TMAR-V 12-head machine for cap and tubular applications; and the TMCR, Tajima’s large production model with configurations up to 30 heads.

Plus, you’ll learn about options such as border frames and pocket clamps, multi-cording devices and auto lubrication, as well as sequin, boring and lamé attachment devices. The guide also explains standard vs. stretch intervals and how they factor into machine selection in terms of optimizing production capabilities. Find out how to get your copy at https://hsi.la/multihead.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, Seit textile lasers, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, MHM screen printing presses, Adelco dryers and Dekken folding machines.

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to Hirsch Solutions.


----------

